# Arrows for Indoors



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I shot an indoor round with my Nano's a few weeks ago.....they would be fine. I wouldn't have a problem using them for indoors IF all I was shooting was a 5 spot league.

I shot a round with them a few weeks ago..... 50Xs with them but 7 of them were out by less then an 1/8-1/4"........ 

But since the majority of my indoor rounds are shot on the 3 spot there is no way I would choose them as MY indoor shaft.....that nickel sized X ring is too small to give away points shooting skinny shafts. 

LineJammers will be pounding the dot this year for me.


----------



## erasmu (Oct 15, 2005)

I think you will find that most guys will shoot larger diameter and frequently heavier arrows indoors. Speed is of no concern and linecutting capability is a big plus. However, you do have to get things tuned so that you can shoot the larger arrows accurately. Often it is a little easier to get the field arrows shooting well, but that does not have to be the case.


----------



## Medichunter (Oct 21, 2006)

Erasmu where ya from in N. Tx? I will be attempting to shoot GT 30X's this year. I have shot standard diameter arrow shafts before and did well, but would have had a higher score with the line cutter shafts


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

I shoot acc's outdoors and shot 2512's last year indoors and gonna give the 2712's a try this year, but keeping the 25's just in case I don't like the 27's.:wink:


----------



## Hoyt301 (Jul 24, 2003)

I just set up some 2712's and they shoot great for me.
I have shot the 30x's and they shot well too.


----------



## sl954 (Oct 7, 2005)

Guys,
Thanks for the info. I have a dozen fatboys, maybe I'll give them a try.

Steve


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

sl954 said:


> Guys,
> Thanks for the info. I have a dozen fatboys, maybe I'll give them a try.
> 
> Steve


Shot Fatboys for the first half of last year because that is what I shot for 3D. They'll do fine. This year however, I got some 2712's putting the hurt on the X for me!!!:tongue::wink:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

sl954 said:


> Guys,
> Do you use your same setup (arrows) for indoors as you use for field?
> I'm shooting Navigators outdoors. This will be my first season shooting indoor leagues. is an arrow like the fatboy a better choice?
> 
> ...


No. I'm tryin these.


----------



## whoa (Apr 5, 2004)

am going to use Carbon Express Line Jammers this Year


----------



## morind (Jan 28, 2005)

I shoot Axis for everything but have purchased some Fatboyz for the new ASA indoor and the TFAA indoor. I need every advantage I can get and judging by what I've seen and heard everyone else takes advantage of the larger shafts.


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Started practicing for Vegas/Lancaster/Louisville a few weeks ago. So far I've tried the 2512's, 2613's and Victory's and the 2512's are flying the best for me. Going to stick with the aluminums as they are cheap and big. Found out the hard way that 5" feathers and too much helical is a bad thing. Also, anything under a 200gr point is difficult as well....


----------



## GATOR-EYE (Jun 30, 2006)

I'm using GT triple X shafts this year with 150 grains in the nose, cut 1 inch over the rest. 

I used X7 2712's last year which took a little more work to tune. I ended up with 300 grain in the nose and 5 inches of arrow hanging off the front of the rest.


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

I'm using Easton X7 Eclipse in 2314s. 180 gr. Pro Pin Points. I shot my best indoor score last year with the 2314s. Then I let my brain get in the way (thinking too much again) and decided I could buy more points by cutting more lines with 2613s. Well, I came close. But I didn't hit that score again. Which showed me, at best, if your bow is tuned, you might buy a point here and that with a fatter shaft. But my bow shoots far better with the 2314s. 

And this way, if I decide to shoot any FITA shoots, I'm good to go. I don't have to worry about shaft size restrictions.


----------



## Davik (Apr 16, 2003)

You Noobs be careful...all NAA and FITA events have an arrow size limit. NFAA TFAA, ASA and the like have none, but if you plan on shooting the vertical three for NAA or FITA, the largest shaft you can use is a 2315.


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

Davik said:


> You Noobs be careful...all NAA and FITA events have an arrow size limit. NFAA TFAA, ASA and the like have none, but if you plan on shooting the vertical three for NAA or FITA, the largest shaft you can use is a 2315.



I'm not sure what size ASA allows, but NFAA does have a restriction. Granted it's the largest one produced now (I think). You can't shoot larger than a 2712 in NFAA. And if the TFAA is the TX affiliated NFAA organization, they would have to have the same restriction.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

also keep in mind, some non-sanctioned events could also have restrictions on arrow size by the proprieters of the range hosting the event.


----------



## erasmu (Oct 15, 2005)

I am in the north Dallas area, live in Carrollton and work in Plano. I am currently using some 2712's indoor and they seem to be shooting very well. I have them full length with 250g points since my bow is set to only 46 lbs. I have to pick a smaller arrow for NAA shoots though. I have both Fatboys and some 2312 Eclipses to choose from. I think I will start with the Fatboys.





Medichunter said:


> Erasmu where ya from in N. Tx? I will be attempting to shoot GT 30X's this year. I have shot standard diameter arrow shafts before and did well, but would have had a higher score with the line cutter shafts


----------

